# *Pic's of Fishing Babes*



## Capt Jim West

Lets see some pic's your fishing Babes!

This is my Hannah & LeeAnn


----------



## Capt Jim West

:wink: This girl can fish!


----------



## Wedge




----------



## Crow's Nest

My Daughter at age 3 with her first fish. She is now 18:


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Some of one of my girls. She's a great fishing partner!


----------



## g3turtlepin

heres steph, my fishin babe.


----------



## Quink

Sarah first time wading East Bay and Bass fishing.


----------



## mkk

.


----------



## trophytroutman

My wife with her very first redfish.She was heartbroken when I told her it was too small.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Some of one of my girls. She's a great fishing partner!


 Classic ! I hope My daughter will be the same when she gets old enough. Your a lucky fella to have such a great fishing partner. The photo of her walking down the dock with the fish in her hand would be on my mantel. Excellent photo


----------



## WildThings

trophytroutman said:


> My wife with her very first redfish.She was heartbroken when I told her it was too small.


That is an awesome picture!! and memory!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

and this ladies and Gentlemen is what family fun is all about.


----------



## tbone2374

Great Pics, ladies!


----------



## lbest

Pink pole and all....


----------



## Bayduck

*Good Stuff !*

Good Thread Jim

Troy


----------



## jhen

*My Partner*

My Partner


----------



## Capt Jim West

Me, Hannah, and Duke


----------



## Reel-tor

Granddaughter with catfish caught during fishing trip with her Dad.


----------



## Calebs Retreat

*Future fishing babe*

Wearing my father's day gift


----------



## crashboatbasin

my beautiful wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## patwilson

:goldfish:My little fishing partner...


----------



## plhsurfer

A couple years old now, but still one of my favorites.. Her first fish reeled in by herself.


----------



## mstrelectricman

*What a smile/grin*



plhsurfer said:


> A couple years old now, but still one of my favorites.. Her first fish reeled in by herself.


The look on that child's face is really awesome! Great job Dad...keep it up.:smile:


----------



## RT-Fishing

View attachment 400381
My Wife


----------



## espanolabass

My Girl first fish from a kayak and largest.


----------



## Bevo34

*Daddy little fisherwoman*

Here's mine at a little lake in Round Rock.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

CRASHBOATBASIN!

Beautiful is not the word for her. Good Catch, Brother.


----------



## Auer Power

Took mine out Sunday morning.
This is her first saltwater fish(dogfish) & her first keeper flounder.
Both caught all by herself (cast & all)


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

First one is of my (now wife)'s first time wade fishing last fall. She's come leaps and bounds since then and has a full compliment of pink wade fishing equipment.

Back on fathers day, my dad helped he overcome the 'ick' factor and start hooking her own live bait. And just this weekend she landed AND unhooked her own fish for the first time. Guess I need to get here a boga now too.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

I love this pic.


----------



## brush popper

*My Baby*

The one I can't leave behind!! 
Ashley as a baby and she's still fishing!


----------



## Loyd

Fishing with their cousin


----------



## Im Headed South

my fishin chicks


----------



## nelson6500




----------



## scwine




----------



## CaptainJMB

*??*

Where is that at???



Loyd said:


> Fishing with their cousin


----------



## Fish 2 Live

*Newbie*

Heres my wife who is new to fishing but i couldn't be more excited


----------



## Chief317

My wife preggo with my daughter fishing at san luis pass pier. She caught 3 in a row and still brags about it.


----------



## Captain Dave

Hey Jim.. Shoulda named it Fish Babes III... lol

Great minds think alike.. See ya at my reef

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136080&highlight=fish+babes

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933&highlight=fish+babes


----------



## Loyd

CaptainJMB said:


> Where is that at???


This is my Uncle's place about half an hour north of Morgan City, La. It is one of the most beautiful back porch scenes I have ever seen.

Just south of Pierre Part on Belle River Rd (1016).


----------



## fishinguy

Great Pics


----------



## JenniBear

CaptDocHoliday said:


> First one is of my (now wife)'s first time wade fishing last fall. She's come leaps and bounds since then and has a full compliment of pink wade fishing equipment.
> 
> Back on fathers day, my dad helped he overcome the 'ick' factor and start hooking her own live bait. And just this weekend she landed AND unhooked her own fish for the first time. Guess I need to get here a boga now too.


Wow she's come further than I ever have thus far. Let's see, I tossed the fishing pole INTO the lake. The next time I fished, I casted the fishing pole...into the tree behind me.

Never did catch me any fish.

Duckchasr married me anyways.

The pink stuff looks nice. If I fished (well, if Duckchasr took me) I'd want a whole mess of pink. The only fish I see now, are the ones being dunked in the frying pan!


----------



## txbigred

Does this count?....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole

Glad to see these kids with there life jackets on.

She skunked us on this trip...and wanted the pic to show 'em off.


----------



## a couple more

txbigred said:


> Does this count?....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 DUDE.....your babe is a real dog...lol


----------



## a couple more

my youngest this weekend....may as well have been jaws.


----------



## fishonkev

Here is mine.


----------



## shallowgal

*My fishing baby*

Me and my 2-year-old and her first keeper trout!


----------



## Brother Bob

*Here are my two..*

My little friend Aubrey and my wife!

BB


----------



## finz

Brother bob looks like you are fishing with Hector...


----------



## activescrape

My daughter in law likes to fish,


----------



## RogerB

Awesome thread.


----------



## 9121SS

Three of mine perch jerkin! Wife , daughter, Grandaughter.


----------



## ToTheExtreme

im trying to break the girlfriend in to my fishing obsession..she seems to be coming along though so there may still be hope. this was down in P.I.N.S off of yarborough.


----------



## kenv

My daughter Cali at the Deep Sea Roundup


----------



## fwoodwader

I think some of you guys have out kicked your coverage when it comes to your wives...


----------



## Capt Jim West

*Great Pics!!!*

So many lovely Babes.:butterfly

Come on guys lets see a few more pics.


----------



## Swamp Root

My baby girls first redfish! She was so excited!!


----------



## twelfth man

*Her first redfish.......*

And what a nice fish it was. The Good Stuff.......


----------



## patwilson

Nice!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

You guys need to check this out.


----------



## doslocosranch

My daughter is growing up too fast but she still loves to fish with her dad & uncle!


----------



## RonE

First saltwater fish on rod and reel


----------



## haparks

*mine*

my babes :doowapsta


----------



## Scout177

*My Babe*

Small Bites out fishes me again.


----------



## muddnasty

*lol*



fwoodwader said:


> I think some of you guys have out kicked your coverage when it comes to your wives...


You know,I was thinking the same thing but I dont think I have ever heard anybody put it the way you did though...Lol..

Now you got me missing football..lol


----------



## Honest Jeremy

*Freeport, TX 8/7/2011*

My awesome wife!


----------



## 535

my chick rocks, 3 days camping on PINS last weekend and she put a 50" ling on the sand!!!


----------



## tbone2374

Here's one...


----------



## RedXCross

Nice pics guys and Gals, I have a few that I better not put on here for several reasons,some of them are even holding fish. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ

two fishing babes


----------



## fwoodwader

Girls and pink like an unwritten rule I guess, cute pic Infamous....


----------



## KILT610

*Fishing babe*

11 year old Sierra....Took her on a short catfishing trip and now, she's "hooked".


----------



## Buffett Fan

grandpa's lil fishin' babe...


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn

My baby girl and me! This is a great thread Jim!


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Mandy's first trip offshore.


----------



## bigpun91

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Some of one of my girls. She's a great fishing partner!


 the pic of your daughter walking away is awesome, you should submit that to a photo contest


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell

Heres my little partner catching and gator watching.


----------



## coastalhunter

Great photos - keep 'em coming... My three-year-old daughter is starting to get interested - hope to post her first catch soon...


----------



## Feathershredder

*My fishing Babe*

with her first keeper Red


----------



## GIGEM18

*my wife and daughter*

catfishing at mathis lake. my daughter was 2. good times


----------



## patwilson

:goldfish:


----------



## Hollywood1053

ChickenBoy - post up...........


----------



## Sixto713

Here's my daughters 1st croaker. Ain't she beautiful.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Here is one from this past Sunday.


----------



## spike404

My grand-daughter from Phoenix. She had never seen so much water in her life! I used to fillet piggy perch for her mother---each fillet was smaller than a 50 cent piece. But daddies will do anything for their little girls.

Note the tape on the rod. My quick check for legal length fish.


----------



## buster5705

*the wife*


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Hey Buster...
Is that your wife or your X?

LF


----------



## eyc0r

*Just a girl I know *


----------



## poco jim

You're Lucky, if she's a real good friend!


----------



## MarkDiaz

The photo of her walking down the dock with the fish in her hand would be on my mantel. Excellent photo 
__________________
www.capthollisforrester.com Wade'em Out

Bare Foot too!!!!!!!!!!! I stared at that photo for a while.


----------



## donkeyman

*Finally took her offshore*

Finally figured she was ready to go on an offshore trip , I had forgot that she is a lefty ...but she managed to make it all work


----------



## fishNwithfish

few pics of my son, wife and me might not be babes but I'm pretty darn sexy haha


----------



## rugger

Sister and me


----------

